

Inspired by XKCD's future timeline, I've created this app - rouli
http://future.rouli.net/

======
BasDirks
<http://future.rouli.net/?query=2042>

The net predicts that 2042 is most likely to happen before 2041

Yeah.

~~~
random42
<http://future.rouli.net/?query=year%202042>

The net predicts that year 2042 is most likely to happen before 2050

~~~
chc
That is actually verifiably true.

------
drKarl
In 2012 we will know The answer to life, the univers and everything.

[http://future.rouli.net/?query=the%20answer%20to%20life%20th...](http://future.rouli.net/?query=the%20answer%20to%20life%20the%20universe%20and%20everything)

Anyway 42 is much more difficult to tell...

<http://future.rouli.net/?query=42>

------
Scaevolus
Could you add an option to make the y-axis have a logarithmic scale?

Some results have hundreds of thousands of results for 2012, but only a few
for other years, so it's harder to see a pattern.

~~~
rouli
I thought about it, but was too lazy :)... If this site still gets traffic
tomorrow morning, I will try to do that.

------
zdw
Bacon is happening right now: <http://future.rouli.net/?query=bacon>

But flying bacon will take a few years:
<http://future.rouli.net/?query=pigs%20fly>

------
joeybaker
I always wondered when the Steam Engine would be invented. Now I know it's
gonna happen before 2020. <http://future.rouli.net/?query=steam%20engine>

------
risico
Great little app. But you should move the text above the graph and make it
more visible. It took me some time to find what happend, and where.

------
svrocks
that graph looks awesome. thanks for introducing me to flot

also: <http://future.rouli.net/?query=cubs> win the world series

~~~
svrocks
link repost: <http://future.rouli.net/?query=cubs_win_the_world_series>

~~~
rouli
thanks, made me understand my error with the "share link". Fixed now. Thanks
again.

------
myusuf3
<http://i.imgur.com/H6Q4N.png>

~~~
rouli
only 9 more years, and the wait is over!

